# La Aurora Tasting Event @ the CI Superstore



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I will be attending the La Aurora event tonight. They fit me in to one of the "blending seminars." I am excited about this because the blending portion of creating a cigar is what I know least about.

Also, I have never had a La Aurora cigar, and free samples will be all over the place!!!!  

Taking the camera and notepad. I will be posting up later tonight.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> Taking the camera and notepad.


Screw the camera...take a big bag to stuff all the freebies into!! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking the camera and notepad.
> ...


Got that covered. I will make sure to share with you :twisted:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Bring it, YO!! :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

grab a few 1495's. Great smoke.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

This was the coolest cigar event I have been to yet. Not because of the girls, the freebies, or the free beer. But the tasting event was such a great experience.

The tasting was hosted by Jose Blanco (blender/director for La Aurora). We were given 4 "cigars" to taste...








Each of these "cigars" contained only 1 type of tobacco, from left to right: Dominican Corojo Ligero, Brazilian Ligero, Nicaraguan Ligero, Dominican Piloto Cubano. I keep putting quotes around cigars, because according to Jose, they are not true cigars. There has been NO blending to these, just straight tobacco. *Also want to point out that we were NOT told anything about the tobaccos we were about to smoke.*

We fired up each one, smoked about 1/4", and were asked by Jose several questions about taste, strength and Country of Origin.

Well, I got a C. I got the country right on all 4, flavor I was pretty spot on, but I did not get the strength right on any (when comparing the strengths of the cigars). Jose stated that many confuse strength with flavor. The spicy/sweet Brazilian I said was the strongest, when in fact, the smoother in taste Dominican Corojo Ligero was the strongest.

Since I was having such an issue with identifying strength, he had me do a little experiment. I relit the Nicaraguan Ligero and the Dominican Corojo Ligero. He asked me to draw on the NL and hold the smoke on my tongue for 15 seconds. Jose then asked me to do the same thing with the DCL. Well, the DCL smoke cooked my mouth versus not feeling much of anything with the NL. Jose's commented that some people "feel strength." Well I did feel the DCL, that's for sure.

Then the "ah-ha" moment happened. Jose revealed to the group that the 4 tobaccos just tasted make up the 5 Vegas Limitada '08. So it was pretty neat to smoke the separate tobaccos and see how the "blending" of all the tastes and strengths come together in 1 cigar.

Jose Blanco and I...









Did get a couple freebies and grabbed this 5 pack for ½ price!









One of the upcoming CI Calendar Girls...


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice write up Steve!! Nice picks too...especially the one with the lady


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice post and pics sounded like a good time and it was an event that taught you something about cigars. thanks for sharing


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Since I was having such an issue with identifying strength, he had me do a little experiment. I relit the Nicaraguan Ligero and the Dominican Corojo Ligero. He asked me to draw on the NL and hold the smoke on my tongue for 15 seconds. Jose then asked me to do the same thing with the DCL. Well, the DCL smoke cooked my mouth versus not feeling much of anything with the NL. Jose's commented that some people "feel strength." Well I did feel the DCL, that's for sure.


Did not know that in my forebrain........ but now that you say it I think my "back-brain" might have. Thanks Steve. Nice post. 8)


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Did not know that in my forebrain........ but now that you say it I think my "back-brain" might have. Thanks Steve. Nice post. 8)


I smoke cigars pretty quick. I need to work on holding the smoke in longer. Since I have no issue smoking cigars that most consider "strong," its a matter of smoking them the right way and taking time to identify the characteristics of the cigar.

Try taking extended puffs with a cigar that is known to be full bodied. Lately, I can think of 1 cigar that kicked my ass... 601 Green Oscuro. Stronger than the 601 Red Habano. Stronger than the DP Cuban Classic for sure.

Even if you are more of a mild cigar smoker, try it once to see what it feels like. Personally, I love cigars that make me a little light headed


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup, I started out smoking primarily mild stuff, but soon discovered that for the most part medium to full was where the taste was soooooooo........ I actually smoked a 601 Green Oscuro from an Aces bomb a couple of weeks ago and I remember the "feeling" on my tongue distinctly...... more than just a peppery spice, almost a burn. Come to think of it I was pretty light headed walking back into the house that evening which I attributed to two beers and a cigar on an empty stomach. Guess I was only half right.  I do generally hold the smoke and roll it around in my mouth releasing it slowly, as much for the "nose" as for the taste..... good for the taste...... and a bigger buzz too. :lol: 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice post Steve, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like a great time and at the mecca of all places.....thanks for sharing brother....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Very Nice dude !!!!!!! Looks/Sounds like a killer event :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like fun! Too bad I had to be in Florida...... lol ok so im not sorry but it still looks like fun


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

It was very cool and gives me more of an appreciation for cigars. I didn't put this in my original post, but Jose Blanco said the 5 Vegas Limitada '08 had 11 different blends before settling on what you can find in the stores. That is why it was a bit delayed in its release.

I hate to rub it in, but you have to check out the CI Retail Store Calander. There are so many events that go on there. Coming up on Black Friday is a "Midnight Madness" Joya de Nic event. I do plan on attending that as well. And of course CigarFest is coming up right around the corner. I EXPECT to see 20+ BOTLs from this site there.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just found these on the CI site..... I feel special 

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html ... sp?cat=160

To see me, working left to right on each page:
Page 1, pic 3.
Page 4, pic 1.
Page 4, pic 5 (last pic).


----------

